# vizio lcd tv32



## montra01 (Sep 10, 2010)

i have a vizio lcdtv32, model vx32l. the problem is the colors of the picture they are black and red and some green, the sound and everithing else on the tv is working fine. i whant to know what part needs to be replace, i appreciate your help thanks.
miami fl


----------

